# Iplayer watchers to pay full licence fee



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

BBC iPlayer catch-up viewers to pay full licence fee, government announces

So all you have to do is download the programmes from somewhere else, all the stuff I watch on Iplayer ( I cant remember the last time I watched live Tv ) is around to download from various places anyway....


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

gotta love the propaganda tax innit


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

I've never paid my license. I'm not even sure how. I mean, google and find the website and stick my details in yeah but I've never done it before and the cunts won't make me start now. I've got netflix and torrents and dixons shop window if it comes to it


think of all the cunts whose wages are drawn from that fee. Nick Robinson. Andrew Niel. Tim Wannacot. that breakfast cunt. Turnbull.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

go on online set up a direct debit, get the licence through in the post , cancel the direct debit, and repeat as soon as they start hounding  you again, which takes a couple of years


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I've never paid my license. I'm not even sure how. I mean, google and find the website and stick my details in yeah but I've never done it before and the cunts won't make me start now. I've got netflix and torrents and dixons shop window if it comes to it
> 
> 
> think of all the cunts whose wages are drawn from that fee. Nick Robinson. Andrew Niel. Tim Wannacot. that breakfast cunt. Turnbull.


tbh i particularly object to funding nicholas witchell


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> go on online set up a direct debit, get the licence through in the post , cancel the direct debit, and repeat as soon as they start hounding  you again, which takes a couple of years



Or just tell them you don't have a TV and if they want to check they better turn up with the police and search warrant signed by a magistrate.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> BBC iPlayer catch-up viewers to pay full licence fee, government announces
> 
> So all you have to do is download the programmes from somewhere else, all the stuff I watch on Iplayer ( I cant remember the last time I watched live Tv ) is around to download from various places anyway....



I only use it for Radio 4 programmes, which I suspect won't be available elsewhere


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I only use it for Radio 4 programmes, which I suspect won't be available elsewhere


being as there's no radio tax now i don't see why there should be in future.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> being as there's no radio tax now i don't see why there should be in future.



A fair point. Unless they decide to charge for the on demand stuff.


----------



## sim667 (May 12, 2016)

If you're already a fee payer for live tv, it won't change anything though will it? They're no expecting you to pay extra for on demand?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

dont think so just, closing the loophole


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

i note they go with the 'millions of pounds lost' line again, same line with piracy. Pretending that all the people who enjoy the bit of free fictions etc will suddenly grow enough wallet to pay. Some will, sure. A lot won't.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

I'm sure me recording the top 40 off the radio when i was a kid didn't bring down the bbc or the music industry


----------



## sim667 (May 12, 2016)

I'm fine with that. 

The only thing I dislike about the BBC is their new reporting..... knock that on the head and spend the money on decent programming, and I'm good with it (although i realise it will never happen).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

On a more general note do we think Radio 4 is safe from big cuts as their listerns are the ones most likely to vote Tory and complain a lot?


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> On a more general note do we think Radio 4 is safe from big cuts as their listerns are the ones most likely to vote Tory and complain a lot?


VP and I listen to R4 you twunt!


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

Currently there is one TV in the house and one licence. But there are two people who access iPlayer and there is no way we want to buy another licence!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

Greebo said:


> VP and I listen to R4 you twunt!



So do I. Iplayer and the long car journeys I regularly do are a blessing.

Judging from most programs with listener input is why I think they may be safe.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So do I. Iplayer and the long car journeys I regularly do are a blessing.
> 
> Judging from most programs with listener input is why I think they may be safe.


Well that and radio costs a tiny fraction of tv anyway. And presumably radio will be free to get online. It's been a while since you needed to buy a radio licence.

Truth is what it's always been - most people who watch tv do buy a licence. The few that don't probably still won't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well that and radio costs a tiny fraction of tv anyway. And presumably radio will be free to get online. It's been a while since you needed to buy a radio licence.



Pickman's model has already mentioned that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Pickman's model has already mentioned that.


Ah ok. I have him on ignore.


----------



## sealion (May 12, 2016)

Greebo said:


> VP and I listen to R4 you twunt!


I am a new listener,very informative and soft on the ear.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I am a new listener,very informative and soft on the ear.


You clearly haven't stumbled upon You and Yours yet...


----------



## sealion (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You clearly haven't stumbled upon You and Yours yet...


I generally tune in from 3-6 pm.Whats the program about?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I generally tune in from 3-6 pm.Whats the program about?


Pretty good time. Is Laurie Taylor still on around then? Thinking Allowed is often v good. 

You really don't want to know about You and Yours, not unless you've recently got a paper cut from one of Tesco's new receipts and are wondering where to complain.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

It could be worse. It could be one of their dramas.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It could be worse. It could be one of their dramas.




Radio 3 is where the good drama's at.


----------



## sealion (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Pretty good time. Is Laurie Taylor still on around then? Thinking Allowed is often v good.
> .


Yes it is.4pm i think.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Yes it is.4pm i think.


tbh this is what R4 does best - getting academics of various stripes to come on and talk about what they do. In Our Time is superb for that (9am Thursdays). (This and I'm sorry I haven't a clue, which is still the single best thing on the airwaves.)

Back before I worked in an office, I used to very much like Woman's Hour with Jeni Murray, too. Didn't really matter what the topic was... (And I'm a man.)

Bloody work.


----------



## sealion (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh this is what R4 does best - getting academics of various stripes to come on and talk about what they do. In Our Time is superb for that (9am Thursdays). (This and I'm sorry I haven't a clue, which is still the single best thing on the airwaves.)
> 
> Back before I worked in an office, I used to very much like Woman's Hour with Jeni Murray, too. Didn't really matter what the topic was... (And I'm a man.)
> 
> Bloody work.


I am suddenly finding random things interesting,Stuff that had never entered my mind previously and up it pops on r4.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh this is what R4 does best - getting academics of various stripes to come on and talk about what they do. In Our Time is superb for that (9am Thursdays). (This and I'm sorry I haven't a clue, which is still the single best thing on the airwaves.)
> 
> Back before I worked in an office, I used to very much like Woman's Hour with Jeni Murray, too. Didn't really matter what the topic was... (And I'm a man.)
> 
> Bloody work.



I recently discovered this and had a happy trip to Wales learning about the Mayans, the Sikhes and Dutch East India Company.

There are some proper gems out there, it's just works out what they are to listen to them in the car annoying less seems to be available for download over streaming, which is fuck all use in a Welsh Valley with no phone signal, let alone data.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I recently discovered this and had a happy trip to Wales learning about the Mayans, the Sikhes and Dutch East India Company.
> 
> There are some proper gems out there, it's just works out what they are to listen to them in the car annoying less seems to be available for download over streaming, which is fuck all use in a Welsh Valley with no phone signal, let alone data.


In our time is all available for download, I believe. Might be wrong, but the whole back catalogue is there. I download several episodes to my phone whenever I'm on a coach journey back to Wales now. 

Melvyn Bragg is excellent as the host. He acts as the interested layperson's spokesperson - and doesn't assume we're thick.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah ok. I have him on ignore.


Another name added to the list of lilylivered liberals


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

Melvyn Bragg is a massive mumbler!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Melvyn Bragg is a massive mumbler!


I find him fine. Sometimes his guest academics are well nervous, though.


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I find him fine. Sometimes his guest academics are well nervous, though.


I haven't warmed to him.


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

One of my favourite R4 programs is Last Word on Friday at 4 or 5 pm .. always enjoy that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> One of my favourite R4 programs is Last Word on Friday at 4 or 5 pm .. always enjoy that.


The 4pm slot's a good one. There are certain times when there's a good chance of interesting stuff and other times guaranteed to irritate (7pm, Sunday mornings before DID )


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> think of all the cunts whose wages are drawn from that fee. Nick Robinson. Andrew Niel. Tim Wannacot. that breakfast cunt. Turnbull.


Tim wonnacott? 
Take that back
If Tim was still doing bargain hunt id actually consider paying for a license


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

Thinking about it, I never listen to anything on the radio that isn't the BBC. Ever. 4, 3, 6, World Service, and 5 for sport.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Tim wonnacott?
> Take that back
> If Tim was still doing bargain hunt id actually consider paying for a license


I like him as well.  I'm really not sure why, mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Tim wonnacott?
> Take that back
> If Tim was still doing bargain hunt id actually consider paying for a license



He's always been the Usurper!!!11 David Dickinson or death!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> He's always been the Usurper!!!11 David Dickinson or death!


Ah no. You could only like DD ironically. I actually, really, do like TW.


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> He's always been the Usurper!!!11 David Dickinson or death!


You deserve itv and dickys dodgey deals... 

Just because I'm not posting much at the moment don't think that allows anyone to besmirch tims good name


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I like him as well.  I'm really not sure why, mind.


The smile

Post edited....took it too far


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah no. You could only like DD ironically. I actually, really, do like TW.


I read dickies bio. Its great. He was shady as fuck in the day. What has wannacot? a gap in his teeth to whistle through? Anyway none of its been the same since david barby passed away. There was the dictionary defition of genial


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Post edited....took it too far


 I saw ya.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I read dickies bio. Its great. He was shady as fuck in the day. What has wannacot? a gap in his teeth to whistle through? Anyway none of its been the same since david barby passed away. There was the dictionary defition of genial


*googles*

Yeah, I liked him. Had no idea he was dead.

But yes, Not Creepy.

DD? Creepy.

TW? Somehow, and I'm not sure how, Not Creepy.


----------



## gosub (May 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> He's always been the Usurper!!!11 David Dickinson or death!



given that choice, death seems preferable


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 1, 2016)

TV licence iPlayer rules come into force - BBC News

Starts today - will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> TV licence iPlayer rules come into force - BBC News
> 
> Starts today - will be interesting to see what happens.


i player is no different = no need to put in a tv license number or anything


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't watch TV or have WiFi or a PC  but I do sometimes watch programmes on the iPlayer on my phone so I'm assuming it's very unlikely to get caught out 
I can't be missing the next few episodes of People Just do Nothing!


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> BBC iPlayer catch-up viewers to pay full licence fee, government announces
> 
> So all you have to do is download the programmes from somewhere else, all the stuff I watch on Iplayer ( I cant remember the last time I watched live Tv ) is around to download from various places anyway....



Well I'm not sure I'd want to download something that the state wouldn't want me to see without paying it for a licence to view.

Do you have any links to websites where people upload recent bbc tv programmes so that I can blacklist such sites and not accidentally visit them?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i player is no different = no need to put in a tv license number or anything


It was mentioned on Today that they weren't clear on how to enforce it har har and that was my first thought - make people log in with their license number.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i player is no different = no need to put in a tv license number or anything


When you watch live tv, they ask you to click a box confirming you have a tv licence. I would assume that they will now also be doing that with iplayer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2016)

As an aside- anyone *never* watch bbc1 anymore? I don't. Last time was this week cuz Thor 2 (worst marvel film) was on. First time in literally years.

Is bbc1 where all the money gets spent?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> When you watch live tv, they ask you to click a box confirming you have a tv licence. I would assume that they will now also be doing that with iplayer.


True but its not the hardest firewall to break


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> As an aside- anyone *never* watch bbc1 anymore? I don't. Last time was this week cuz Thor 2 (worst marvel film) was on. First time in literally years.
> 
> Is bbc1 where all the money gets spent?



Barely ever, except special occasions like Olympics of the football. I do watch Match Of The Day still. And sometimes have BBC Breakfast on in the background, or BBC London news but most actual programming that doesn't need to be live. I don't bother with.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

They'll have your IP address so it's going to be difficult to deny if they *do* trace it I'd have thought.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 1, 2016)

I pay my TV licence but i dunno why - i don't hardly watch it at all. 

Apart from People Just Do Nothing. And Fleabag. Robot Wars. BBC4 do excellent music programs. Quite like Graham Norton. Only Connect. Bake Off. Ingenious Animals tonight i'll watch. The Night Manager was good. Would I Lie To You? is hilarious. I'll always watch David Attenborough. 

Apart from those i currently watch i don't go near it


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 1, 2016)

two sheds said:


> They'll have your IP address so it's going to be difficult to deny if they *do* trace it I'd have thought.


 
Not sure what that is - would I have one when I don't have WiFi?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

I expect they will not just ask "have you got a licence?" but rather will require you to input the licence number into the iPlayer interface.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Not sure what that is - would I have one when I don't have WiFi?


If you have internet access, you have an IP address. It is the internet location for your machine.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> If you have internet access, you have an IP address. It is the internet location for your machine.



How does it work for mobile data? Can you only watch iplayer in a licensed premises, or is it okay as long as you have a license at home?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> How does it work for mobile data? Can you only watch iplayer in a licensed premises, or is it okay as long as you have a license at home?


I would have thought that if you have a licence you can watch wherever you are.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> If you have internet access, you have an IP address. It is the internet location for your machine.


Or the machine of my dastardly neighbour who's stealing my bandwidth and watching iplayer illegally?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2016)

two sheds said:


> They'll have your IP address so it's going to be difficult to deny if they *do* trace it I'd have thought.


They'll have millions of IP addresses. Do they have an IP matching>TV License database? I doubt it tbh


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

Chances of being caught watching a tv without a licence are remote enough. Chance of being caught on the internet must be smaller.

Truth is though that most people buy tv licences. In terms of practicality, it's surely not worth the bbc's bother to chase any harder.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> If you have internet access, you have an IP address. It is the internet location for your machine.


 
Is that like how the GPS tracking on a phone knows where you are (well, roughly, it doesn't get it quite right when I am at home!)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I would have thought that if you have a licence you can watch wherever you are.



In that case, it would be difficult to police an individual IP because traffic from an unlicensed premises could just say that their mate who has a TV license was using their wifi. I can't see IP tracking and prosecution as a viable way of revenue protection.

I can however imagine that the BBC will eventually start requiring an account log in, linked to a licence, a bit like what Sky do for Sky Go. It wouldn't be a huge leap to build that in, and the hassle alone of needing one will ensure that license fees are sustained.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Is that like how the GPS tracking on a phone knows where you are (well, roughly, it doesn't get it quite right when I am at home!)


No, GPS tracking on a phone uses the GPS system which is much more accurate than what IP address your phone has.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

I expect the BBC will ask us to input our licence number and then serve us with a cookie permitting us access to the iPlayer etc. Then when we are mobile they will not rely on our IP addresses.

Make no mistake, there will be an outcry, but it is what I expect them to do.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> No, GPS tracking on a phone uses the GPS system which is much more accurate than what IP address your phone has.


Exactly, So my internet account was used to watch tv? And? Can you prove it was me watching? That's the question. It might produce a reason to send round a snooper, but that costs a lot of money, probably too much money to be worth doing.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Exactly, So my internet account was used to watch tv? And? Can you prove it was me watching? That's the question. It might produce a reason to send round a snooper, but that costs a lot of money, probably too much money to be worth doing.


They can't tell at the moment who is watching a TV. Just if a premise has a licence.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> They can't tell at the moment who is watching a TV. Just if a premise has a licence.


I know. They pretended with those detector vans for a fair old while, mind. 

My point was about IP addresses and tracking who's watching that way.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Barely ever, except special occasions like Olympics of the football. I do watch Match Of The Day still. And sometimes have BBC Breakfast on in the background, or BBC London news but most actual programming that doesn't need to be live. I don't bother with.


Olympics! Was glued! 

BBC breakfast lol


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 1, 2016)

So now they'll grass you up if you buy a PC like they do when purchasing a telly.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Truth is though that most people buy tv licences. In terms of practicality, it's surely not worth the bbc's bother to chase any harder.



I think you'll find that a few executions will soon set an example to the masses.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Olympics! Was glued!
> 
> BBC breakfast lol



Truthfully BBC Breakfast is just background telly before I go to work cos it has the weather and the London news/travel. I'd watch the Good Morning Britain on the other side cos Susannah Reid but then I'd have to watch adverts, and Piers Morgan


----------



## xenon (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I expect the BBC will ask us to input our licence number and then serve us with a cookie permitting us access to the iPlayer etc. Then when we are mobile they will not rely on our IP addresses.
> 
> Make no mistake, there will be an outcry, but it is what I expect them to do.



Who the fuck knows their 11 digit license number... It's not sensitive information so if you did know someone else's...

Much more likely as skyscraper101 says is they'll require you to have an login account linked to a license. As either you the license holder or a member of the LH's household.

They're not going to use IP addresses for the simple reason, they'd have to ask ISPs to divulge customer information. What's in it for the ISPs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> As an aside- anyone *never* watch bbc1 anymore? I don't. Last time was this week cuz Thor 2 (worst marvel film) was on. First time in literally years.
> 
> Is bbc1 where all the money gets spent?


Only watch it for doctor who and thats not on this year. Well xmas special but y'know. They are not usually quality who

marvel: Dr Strange, there is a WHOLE MINUTE more of footage , we find out more about cumbersnatches villains. Some sort of evil mystical order


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 1, 2016)

You can watch BBC on apps like Live TV or FilmonTV. You have to put up with the pop-up ads though.


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/sep/01/bbc-iplayer-loophole-tv-licence?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other

So no they're not going to be roaming the streets checking your search history. Quite right too.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/sep/01/bbc-iplayer-loophole-tv-licence?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
> 
> So no they're not going to be roaming the streets checking your search history. Quite right too.


From that article.


> The BBC has said it does not have plans to introduce a sign-in linked to licences.



That's not quite true. When I opened the iPlayer app and touched on whichever programme I wanted to watch, I was greeted with a pop-up that asked me if I had a TV license. I didn't go past that point. Maybe I should just to see what happens.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

xenon said:


> Who the fuck knows their 11 digit license number... It's not sensitive information so if you did know someone else's...
> 
> Much more likely as skyscraper101 says is they'll require you to have an login account linked to a license. As either you the license holder or a member of the LH's household.
> 
> They're not going to use IP addresses for the simple reason, they'd have to ask ISPs to divulge customer information. What's in it for the ISPs.


I think they may require you to login once, with your licence number being your password and thence forth, like with sites like Urban, the cookie will let you in directly.


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> From that article.
> 
> 
> That's not quite true. When I opened the iPlayer app and touched on whichever programme I wanted to watch, I was greeted with a pop-up that asked me if I had a TV license. I didn't go past that point. Maybe I should just to see what happens.



Funnily enough I live in the republic but work during the week in the north. My vpn software (tunnel bear) started up automatically but there was an error saying it was blocked by my ISP. 

I use tunnel bear to watch uk & us tv but I think I'd be happy to pay the licence fee. 

Honestly do not get the hate the BBC gets from British people, you should see what the alternatives are like. 

It's not like French or Germany tv isn't unwatchable.


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I think they may require you to login once, with your licence number being your password and thence forth, like with sites like Urban, the cookie will let you in directly.



That's what I'm assuming, but if you have multiple devices that arenT always at the same IP address how's that going to work?


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

Just checked. I was asked "do you have a licence" and clicked "yes" and that was it. I was watching BBC 1.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> That's what I'm assuming, but if you have multiple devices that arenT always at the same IP address how's that going to work?


Because it relies on cookies, NOT on IP addresses.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> From that article.
> 
> 
> That's not quite true. When I opened the iPlayer app and touched on whichever programme I wanted to watch, I was greeted with a pop-up that asked me if I had a TV license. I didn't go past that point. Maybe I should just to see what happens.



I just sat down to watch Bake Off to be presented with this. I clicked on 'I have a license' and it's now playing.
Biscuits 

*draws curtains*


----------



## 2hats (Sep 1, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I can however imagine that the BBC will eventually start requiring an account log in, linked to a licence, a bit like what Sky do for Sky Go. It wouldn't be a huge leap to build that in, and the hassle alone of needing one will ensure that license fees are sustained.


This once they've figured out how to manage it across a very wide range of content delivery platforms (or the audience level amongst the awkward legacy ones becomes sufficiently small).


littlebabyjesus said:


> I know. They pretended with those detector vans for a fair old while, mind.


Old UHF TV tuner mixers leaked RF liked billy-o. Most of the vans were probably largely empty, but locating active TV sets could be done (the physics is sound -  as a kid I used to be able to watch the neighbour's active  TV channel, and listen to their cordless phones - in fact you could hear those from kms away, but I digress... ).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I think they may require you to login once, with your licence number being your password and thence forth, like with sites like Urban, the cookie will let you in directly.



Couldn't I just use someone else's license number though?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Just checked. I was asked "do you have a licence" and clicked "yes" and that was it. I was watching BBC 1.



So nothing has actually changed apart from the _law_ then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Honestly do not get the hate the BBC gets from British people


Its fine- excellent even- when it does costume dramas or buys in cookery and dancing for those that like such, cbeebies a godsend for stressed parents and stressed kids etc

its the propaganda from the news that drives me mental
Its its obsequios fawning over royalty, its constant....their britain. Never talks to mine.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Couldn't I just use someone else's license number though?


Yep probably. I think there will be lots of issues they will have to iron out, that being one of them, but I don't expect them to continue with the simple "have you got a licence? Yes or No?" as they have it at the moment.


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> So nothing has actually changed apart from the _law_ then?



Apparently. I imagine they're making it harder to access from outside the U.K. Is all


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Its fine- excellent even- when it does costume dramas or buys in cookery and dancing for those that like such, cbeebies a godsend for stressed parents and stressed kids etc
> 
> its the propaganda from the news that drives me mental
> Its its obsequios fawning over royalty, its constant....their britain. Never talks to mine.


Again having worked in us uk and int news you don't know how lucky you are. Plus channel 4 news


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Because it relies on cookies, NOT on IP addresses.



I think THINK it's doing both now. I've had more and more issues using a VPN to access BBC iplayer from abroad. 

I've noticed it can take two or three goes changing ips to get onto the BBC website and changing browsers didn't help. 

I could be wrong and am happy to stand corrected


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Again having worked in us uk and int news you don't know how lucky you are. Plus channel 4 news


its all lies and distortions and filtered through a public school lense. And we get ITV news so we know what shiter looks like. No fuck em, let the worried m/c pay for it because I refuse to pay for it. They can't even get basic stuff right on int news and perhaps thats deliberate. Agendas. Fuck em.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 1, 2016)

I wouldn't mind buying a licence if I watched TV but I'm not spending £145 just to watch a few things in iPlayer on a phone which often buffers as I don't have WiFi.

Might just say 'yes' and risk it.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> You can watch BBC on apps like Live TV or FilmonTV. You have to put up with the pop-up ads though.



Watching something live on TV is still going to be illegal though isn't it? Unless Live TV also has catchup when it would be fine. Same with FilmonTV. Bookmarked though ta  

Or I might have to find some improving talks to watch or listen to music. I just don't know.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> I think THINK it's doing both now. I've had more and more issues using a VPN to access BBC iplayer from abroad.
> 
> I've noticed it can take two or three goes changing ips to get onto the BBC website and changing browsers didn't help.
> 
> I could be wrong and am happy to stand corrected


You are probably right about the BBC detecting you are outside the UK by your IP address.

Is that what they say, sorry you are outside the UK, no viewing .. ?


----------



## sealion (Sep 1, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> So nothing has actually changed apart from the _law_ then?


I recently got a letter from tv licensing reminding me i needed one to view online programs.I am registered as not having a tv set so couldn't fathom out the reason they wrote to me.Then i remembered that my son had recently been watching match of the day on my laptop.So i guess they clock your ip and take it from there.


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> You are probably right about the BBC detecting you are outside the UK by your IP address.
> 
> Is that what they say, sorry you are outside the UK, no viewing .. ?










iplayer radio is available outside the uk tho.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Then i remembered that my son had recently been watching match of the day on my laptop.So i guess they clock your ip and take it from there.



You've admitted it  don't admit it. They've got you now


----------



## sealion (Sep 1, 2016)

two sheds said:


> You've admitted it  don't admit it. They've got you now


No i didn't, I got rid of my telly a few year back but they kept sending them do you have a tv letters.So i filled out the online form stating i don't have one.I got an email back for confirmation and no probs after that.As i said my son used my laptop and the bbc for the football(euros).Shortly after i got a letter reminding me that i must have a license if im watching tv.So i am guessing they clocked mi ip address when my son watched motd.

Edited to add,My son no longer uses my laptop for tv.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

phew


----------



## sealion (Sep 1, 2016)

two sheds said:


> phew


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Honestly do not get the hate the BBC gets from British people, you should see what the alternatives are like.


The hatred is directed mainly at the BBC's news output. 

Which alternatives? Fox? Sky? TV3?


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The hatred is directed mainly at the BBC's news output.
> 
> Which alternatives? Fox? Sky? TV3?


Other European countries have shit telly. When it comes the news the BBC is rubbish, but Channel 4 news is mostly very good.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 1, 2016)

just log onto the fon network and use next mans IP address isnt it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> Other European countries have shit telly. When it comes the news the BBC is rubbish, but Channel 4 news is mostly very good.


C4 used to get a slice of the licence fee for their news/current affairs output. Not sure if they still do.

Wherever I've been in the world (which isn't that many places, tbf) and I've seen nature programmes on the TV, they've invariably been BBC things. For all its infuriating crapness, the BBC is still just about the best in the world at certain things.


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> C4 used to get a slice of the licence fee for their news/current affairs output. Not sure if they still do.
> 
> Wherever I've been in the world (which isn't that many places, tbf) and I've seen nature programmes on the TV, they've invariably been BBC things. For all its infuriating crapness, the BBC is still just about the best in the world at certain things.


No matter how much people here bitch about it, the BBC still is the best all round TV and radio service in the world. Of course it isn't perfect and it is full of toffs, but that doesn't change it.

Maybe you have to have grown up with German TV like I have to realise just how utterly shit television is in other countries and how good you've got it when it comes to broadcast media here. German TV is like every channel is Channel 5, probably slightly worse and despite the utter shitness of it, all Germans are legally required to pay the same amount of licence fee as the British do, even if they don't have a telly.

US TV comes up with a lot of great shows, but the best drama and comedy shows are all on subscription channels. US network TV is mostly insufferable and PBS which is the US BBC equivalent gets financed by charity and has next to no budget.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 1, 2016)

When I saw PBS in the States, there seemed to be more time devoted to fund-raising than programmes. 

But yeah, French TV is appalling, as is Spanish tv, as is Italian tv...


----------



## 2hats (Sep 2, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> When I saw PBS in the States, there seemed to be more time devoted to fund-raising than programmes.


I'm sure I've said this here before, but... PBS is essentially 80% BBC output interrupted by 'pledge drives'.


----------



## 8den (Sep 2, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The hatred is directed mainly at the BBC's news output.
> 
> Which alternatives? Fox? Sky? TV3?



Or if you want to see how bad state inference in a national broadcaster try RTE.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2016)

Thing to always bear in mind with the BBC is that it is the state broadcaster and so its news is the state news. Not narrowly party-political but broadly supportive of the system that allows the narrow interplay of the established parties. Hence, of course, its slavishly royalist position on everything.

This is only to be expected. We can't think it would be anything else wrt its news output, and given that, its news output, especially on things like the World Service, can be very interesting, worthwhile and informative.

It exists within a plurality of news providers so it's not necessarily a problem that it is like it is. It's more of a problem when, for instance, The Guardian basically adopts pretty much the same position as the bbc, but with added explicit bias, and is considered the most 'left-wing' of the major daily newspapers. The state of privately owned media is more of a problem in the UK than the state of the BBC.


----------



## keybored (Sep 2, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Or just tell them you don't have a TV and if they want to check they better turn up with the police and search warrant signed by a magistrate.


Or just tell them you do have at least five TVs, two aerials, three sat dishes, Netflix subs, a dozen smart phones, a server farm big enough to host Wikipedia and a 10GBPS leased line. None of which require you to have a TV licence ffs.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> No i didn't, I got rid of my telly a few year back but they kept sending them do you have a tv letters.So i filled out the online form stating i don't have one.I got an email back for confirmation and no probs after that.As i said my son used my laptop and the bbc for the football(euros).Shortly after i got a letter reminding me that i must have a license if im watching tv.So i am guessing they clocked mi ip address when my son watched motd.
> 
> Edited to add,My son no longer uses my laptop for tv.


I strongly suspect it is nothing more than coincidence.  If you don't have a licence, they will occasionally send you a pissy letter as a strong arm tactic.  I suspect you just happened to get one of those when your son's TV viewing was preying on your mind and you put the connection together in the way that people do.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> When I saw PBS in the States, there seemed to be more time devoted to fund-raising than programmes.
> 
> But yeah, French TV is appalling, as is Spanish tv, as is Italian tv...


My last experience of Spanish TV was about 10 minutes of program followed by 20 minutes of advertising!


----------



## alex_ (Sep 2, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> No i didn't, I got rid of my telly a few year back but they kept sending them do you have a tv letters.So i filled out the online form stating i don't have one.I got an email back for confirmation and no probs after that.As i said my son used my laptop and the bbc for the football(euros).Shortly after i got a letter reminding me that i must have a license if im watching tv.So i am guessing they clocked mi ip address when my son watched motd.
> 
> Edited to add,My son no longer uses my laptop for tv.



They've almost certainly not done this, they've probably spammed all the people who have said they've not got a telly. 

To have done what you suggest they'd have needed to 

get a court order
provided evidence of that a crime has taken place (which they don't have, all they have is an IP which has downloaded a program which may or may not be associated with a license payer) to a judge, 
got the court order granted - which would never happen because you could use the same logic to search any premises all the time.

There is no way they can find and prosecute you for this.

As with most crimes - a huge number of people just confess - which doesn't half make the police's life easier.

If tv licensing/police/rspca/bailiffs turn up, don't let them in and don't tell them anything.

Alex


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 2, 2016)

Reno said:


> No matter how much people here bitch about it, the BBC still is the best all round TV and radio service in the world. Of course it isn't perfect and it is full of toffs, but that doesn't change it.
> 
> Maybe you have to have grown up with German TV like I have to realise just how utterly shit television is in other countries and how good you've got it when it comes to broadcast media here. German TV is like every channel is Channel 5, probably slightly worse and despite the utter shitness of it, all Germans are legally required to pay the same amount of licence fee as the British do, even if they don't have a telly.
> 
> US TV comes up with a lot of great shows, but the best drama and comedy shows are all on subscription channels. US network TV is mostly insufferable and PBS which is the US BBC equivalent gets financed by charity and has next to no budget.




Aye thats a good point worth making.

I'd rather have the BBC than a situation where a Murdoch or Berlusconi style media baron controls most of what we're watching.

Its bad as it is but it could be so much worse.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 2, 2016)

PEOPLE with an absurd sense of entitlement will no longer be able to watch BBC iPlayer for free, the broadcaster has confirmed.

“YouTube’s free, and I don’t see the distinction between high-quality content by a broadcasting organisation which is the envy of the world and blurred smartphone footage of teenagers punching each other’s groins.

“Where does this end? Paying for music?”


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2016)

How to avoid a £1000 charge for watching BBC iPlayer


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> How to avoid a £1000 charge for watching BBC iPlayer





> *...new TV license rules...*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


>



It's a trap!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2016)

password coming in early 2017

annoying...match of the day is the only contact i have with the bbc these days...not paying £145 for that


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2016)

ska invita said:


> password coming in early 2017
> 
> annoying...match of the day is the only contact i have with the bbc these days...not paying £145 for that


well like being able to get iplayer abroad even though you aren't supposed to I am pretty sure someone will come up with a tech workaround. It is going to make watching next years season of doctor who a ballache but where there is a will there is a way


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2016)

blackmarket passwords


----------



## pesh (Sep 27, 2016)

there is going to be no shortage of passwords


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> No i didn't, I got rid of my telly a few year back but they kept sending them do you have a tv letters.So i filled out the online form stating i don't have one.I got an email back for confirmation and no probs after that.As i said my son used my laptop and the bbc for the football(euros).Shortly after i got a letter reminding me that i must have a license if im watching tv.So i am guessing they clocked mi ip address when my son watched motd.
> 
> Edited to add,My son no longer uses my laptop for tv.


Definitely just a coincidence. The TV licensing twats sent a mailshot to everyone they automatically consider criminals for not having a licence very shortly after the new policy came into force. Just bin it and ignore the fuckers.

I get at least one letter a month threatening me with dire consequences - despite them knowing I don't need a licence. They're far more clueless than they like to pretend.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> No i didn't, I got rid of my telly a few year back but they kept sending them do you have a tv letters.So i filled out the online form stating i don't have one.I got an email back for confirmation and no probs after that.As i said my son used my laptop and the bbc for the football(euros).Shortly after i got a letter reminding me that i must have a license if im watching tv.So i am guessing they clocked mi ip address when my son watched motd.
> 
> Edited to add,My son no longer uses my laptop for tv.


Definitely just a coincidence. The TV licensing twats sent a mailshot to everyone they automatically consider criminals for not having a licence very shortly after the new policy came into force. Just bin it and ignore the fuckers.

I get at least one letter a month threatening me with dire consequences - despite them knowing I don't need a licence. They're far more clueless than they like to pretend.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2016)

I never use iPlayer. I find that if I've both missed a programme when it aired and also wasn't arsed to record it, then it was obviously something I didn't need to watch. I don't really need a device to enable me to watch shows I chose to miss.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I find that if I've both missed a programme when it aired and also wasn't arsed to record it, then it was obviously something I didn't need to watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2016)

In my head it was more:



But I suppose I deserved that. 



ska invita said:


>


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> In my head it was more:
> 
> View attachment 93104
> 
> But I suppose I deserved that.


You deserve the best tv the bbc can make!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2016)

ska invita said:


> You deserve the best tv the bbc can make!


We all do.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 29, 2016)

Lo, and another threatening letter from TV licensing twats arrived yesterday, with the leaflet about the law change.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2016)

I've not heard anything from them for years. Can't remember my last letter but was along the lines of "I have no TV and do not watch live programmes", although I'm surprised they've not got back to me about the law change.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Lo, and another threatening letter from TV licensing twats arrived yesterday, with the leaflet about the law change.


yeah I got one, they recon they are coming round to check on me. Short shrift will be given.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah I got one, they recon they are coming round to check on me. Short shrift will be given.


I think my local TV licensing twats got lost - they've been threatening to visit for years, so they should have got here by now.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

I just clicked 'yes I have a tv license' today, on iplayer, but that was a lie. (I don't have a tv). 
Will I get in trouble? Do I have to pay £150 to watch the apprentice?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> I just clicked 'yes I have a tv license' today, on iplayer, but that was a lie. (I don't have a tv).
> Will I get in trouble? Do I have to pay £150 to watch the apprentice?


Well, it's contract fraud.  But I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Well, it's contract fraud.  But I'm sure you'll be fine.


yeah just use the FOTLer tactics, bim of the family ble


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> I just clicked 'yes I have a tv license' today, on iplayer, but that was a lie. (I don't have a tv).
> Will I get in trouble? Do I have to pay £150 to watch the apprentice?



They don't have CCTV set up in your house pointing at your computer to see who clicks the mouse. Perhaps an intruder did it, an intruder with a TV licence.


----------



## bimble (Oct 7, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> They don't have CCTV set up in your house pointing at your computer to see who clicks the mouse. Perhaps an intruder did it, and intruder with a TV licence.


It was the cat, he's always walking around on the keyboard getting me into trouble .


----------



## 2hats (May 16, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I can however imagine that the BBC will eventually start requiring an account log in


And so it begins… From the Guardian:


> Users of BBC iPlayer will need to enter a password to access the online catchup service within the next few weeks, the broadcaster has announced.
> 
> The BBC denied the move was part of a crackdown on TV licence fee evasion, but said email addresses registered to an account may allow it to identify people using the service without paying.



e2a: This article (more directly than the Guardian one) clearly suggests that catching out license fee dodgers is one of the main motivations of this move - quoting the Corporation's myBBC launch director Andrew Scott:


> We’ve also been clear that we’re not going to use mass surveillance techniques or ask Internet providers for IP addresses. However, the information you provide us with can help TV Licensing ensure that people are abiding by the law and minimise licence fee evasion.
> 
> By matching e-mail addresses we may be able to identify someone who has told us they don't need a TV licence while at the same time having signed in and watched iPlayer. So we will now use this alongside our existing enforcement techniques to help identify people who are watching licence fee-funded content without a licence.


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Aye thats a good point worth making.
> 
> I'd rather have the BBC than a situation where a Murdoch or Berlusconi style media baron controls most of what we're watching.
> 
> Its bad as it is but it could be so much worse.


Lies are lies. If it comes from your mum or the queen or Murdock it's still a lie.


----------



## Gramsci (May 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> And so it begins… From the Guardian:
> 
> 
> e2a: This article (more directly than the Guardian one) clearly suggests that catching out license fee dodgers is one of the main motivations of this move - quoting the Corporation's myBBC launch director Andrew Scott:



If all that is needed is an email address to register then its easy to get a new email address like hotmail just for this.

If they ever do think of getting IP address one can use a VPN.


----------



## bi0boy (May 16, 2017)

You'd have to be pretty to use the same email address to sign up for iplayer as you used to tell them that you don't need a TV licence.


----------



## alex_ (May 16, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> You'd have to be pretty to use the same email address to sign up for iplayer as you used to tell them that you don't need a TV licence.



You'd be amazed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 16, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> You'd have to be pretty to use the same email address to sign up for iplayer as you used to tell them that you don't need a TV licence.



Spread apart my a few years I can see how it would happen. I've got one I use for real stuff and one for everything else.


----------



## mauvais (May 18, 2017)

2hats said:


> And so it begins… From the Guardian:
> 
> 
> e2a: This article (more directly than the Guardian one) clearly suggests that catching out license fee dodgers is one of the main motivations of this move - quoting the Corporation's myBBC launch director Andrew Scott:


I don't know why they've said this tbh.

The main motivation as I see it is personalisation, or more specifically, to solve the problem that the BBC is good at giving you what you ask for, but bad at bringing you to new content and marketing what it does. So if you want to go and listen to the Archers, great, that's easy, but if you don't know what Radio 3 is or why you'd want to listen to it, little is going to change that at present. Ditto new shows along the lines of things you already do like. Lots of effort is going into this, and forcing people to have a profile is a big enabler for that.

I couldn't tell you whether licencing enforcement is a major motivation or not, other than obviously the fact that you don't need one for radio. In the longer term I personally suspect the licence fee is on borrowed time.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

mauvais said:


> In the longer term


how long do you crystal ball that one at? its a prper Institution of the state etc so I'd imagine it would take a long time to change from involuntary subscriber to voluntary subscriber model.


----------



## xenon (May 18, 2017)

Yeah, just marketing. Fuck all to do with lisense enforcement other than potentially useful data associations.


----------



## mauvais (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> how long do you crystal ball that one at? its a prper Institution of the state etc so I'd imagine it would take a long time to change from involuntary subscriber to voluntary subscriber model.


No concrete idea, and no cues or evidence, but I'd be surprised if it makes it another couple of decades, maybe half that. It's a historical legacy with too many problems these days - domestic vs global audiences with different requirements and restrictions, doesn't include radio or online services except TV now, is hard to enforce, is a regressive tax, is avoidable via Netflix etc etc.

Unless its whole remit is drastically changed, it would have to be funded from general taxation. There are problems with that too, not least that the TVL makes it easier to ringfence funding in a stable way to avoid political interference.

The government can change taxation mechanisms quite quickly and the BBC can adapt itself faster than you might expect so it doesn't inherently have to be all that long. I think it'd be much more about politics than tech or economics.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I don't know why they've said this tbh.
> 
> The main motivation as I see it is personalisation, or more specifically, to solve the problem that the BBC is good at giving you what you ask for, but bad at bringing you to new content and marketing what it does. So if you want to go and listen to the Archers, great, that's easy, but if you don't know what Radio 3 is or why you'd want to listen to it, little is going to change that at present. Ditto new shows along the lines of things you already do like. Lots of effort is going into this, and forcing people to have a profile is a big enabler for that.
> 
> I couldn't tell you whether licencing enforcement is a major motivation or not, other than obviously the fact that you don't need one for radio. In the longer term I personally suspect the licence fee is on borrowed time.



I mostly use iplayer for radio 4 stuff and if that means less drama I'm all for it. 

One thing I've just released. I have already signed up with an email I used to tell them I don't watch TV with. 

I'm slightly loathed to start paying the dam thing as I don't actually watch broadcast TV, despite now actually receiving it. Most that it gets used is for a few hours a week for my other half to watch the latest talent show thing and Channel 4 news.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 18, 2017)

I think the BBC is fucking brilliant and well worth paying for.  Be it 6 Music or BBC 4 on the telly, it is far better value than the likes of sky that you pay for and still get adverts.  I have every sympathy for people who are skint and find it a bugger to pay for but bollocks about "i only watch on the internet"  etc, is exactly that - bollocks.  Its no different from people saying "I have private health insurance so I shouldn't have to pay for the NHS".  Fund the BBC, take back control of it from the Tories, and celebrate something that is great about being British.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I think the BBC is fucking brilliant and well worth paying for.  Be it 6 Music or BBC 4 on the telly, it is far better value than the likes of sky that you pay for and still get adverts.  I have every sympathy for people who are skint and find it a bugger to pay for but bollocks about "i only watch on the internet"  etc, is exactly that - bollocks.  Its no different from people saying "I have private health insurance so I shouldn't have to pay for the NHS".  Fund the BBC, take back control of it from the Tories, and celebrate something that is great about being British.
> 
> I'll get me coat.



Well if you use iplayer to watch stuff from the Internet that's fair enough. If your using Netflix or similar and don't watch any Beeb content then paying a £140 smarts slightly.


----------



## mauvais (May 18, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well if you use iplayer to watch stuff from the Internet that's fair enough. If your using Netflix or similar and don't watch any Beeb content then paying a £140 smarts slightly.


If that's literally the case then you don't need a licence.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2017)

mauvais said:


> If that's literally the case then you don't need a licence.



I know. It's what I did for years and as I had no TV socket near the TV was fairly simple.

Annoyingly I took Virgin broadband and paid an extra two quid a month for their TV package in case I used it occasionally forgetting the hidden cost.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 18, 2017)

But how many people really don't take in any BBC content?  The radio, the BBC news website/weather etc?  It's called the TV licence but it pays for the whole BBC. Fuck, do you really think shit would be better if Sky/Fox ruled?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> But how many people really don't take in any BBC content?  The radio, the BBC news website/weather etc?  It's called the TV licence but it pays for the whole BBC. Fuck, do you really think shit would be better if Sky/Fox ruled?



Sure. I'd actually probably pay for a radio 4 licence if it was slightly cheaper...


----------



## lefteri (May 19, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I think the BBC is fucking brilliant and well worth paying for.  Be it 6 Music or BBC 4 on the telly, it is far better value than the likes of sky that you pay for and still get adverts.  I have every sympathy for people who are skint and find it a bugger to pay for but bollocks about "i only watch on the internet"  etc, is exactly that - bollocks.  Its no different from people saying "I have private health insurance so I shouldn't have to pay for the NHS".  Fund the BBC, take back control of it from the Tories, and celebrate something that is great about being British.
> 
> I'll get me coat.



All very well but I object to a non means tested tax for access to the national broadcaster - it discriminates against the poor


----------

